# One performer's saga...



## derekleffew (Dec 9, 2007)

Thought this was interesting. Read here, then here. I first learned of this guy here, in today's weekly "theatre gossip" column. Lest it seem off-topic, may I remind that _his_ career is _our_ career, if he's not performing, there's no audio techs, spot ops, LDs, SMs, etc.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 10, 2007)

I MAY have to rethink my opinion of this performer. Here's what he is quoted as saying:

"Just make the set out of cardboard and put on a good show," he said. "The cheapest thing they could do is put me onstage, let me do some funny stuff and people will go home thinking they know me. You don't need millions of dollars worth of sets. Stop with the expensive sets. Hire people who can entertain." 

I understand his sentiment, but cardboard? Really?


----------



## Logos (Dec 10, 2007)

I am not sure that it is possible to fireproof cardboard in any way that makes sense. I suspect that cardboard even when treated with retardent would still burn beautifully.

Or would it?

D**n.

I am going out now to buy some retardent and try to flame proof some cardboard.

I will report later.

I was fascinated by this guys story but do feel that perhaps some of his issues may have been at least partly of his own doing. I admire his willingness to keep putting his head back in the machinery. I knew a guy like that here in Aus years ago. He kept almost getting there and something would happen, an accident or on one occasion a theatre burnt down taking all his (uninsured) equipment with it.
Eventually he gave up and took a job as a sound guy in a recording studio. he is now a very successful record producer and radio man.


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 11, 2007)

This guy is your typical retard "I'm so great, but nobody knows it" no-skills-outside-of-a-showroom snapperhead.

Hey chode, don't get mad because the people building the sets have the skills to generate a demand for their product AND GET PAID, when you can't do the same for your 'product'. Ever heard of something called "supply and demand"?

That guy is a massive tool.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 11, 2007)

What Rigger? said:


> This guy is your typical retard "I'm so great, but nobody knows it" no-skills-outside-of-a-showroom snapperhead.
> 
> Hey chode, don't get mad because the people building the sets have the skills to generate a demand for their product AND GET PAID, when you can't do the same for your 'product'. Ever heard of something called "supply and demand"?
> 
> That guy is a massive tool.



Hmmm...I wasn't going to say it, but my thoughts exactly...


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Man, this is a song I've heard again and again in the theater. "All the people need is ME" - yeah, okay, let's see how many people will appreciate you naked on a bare stage in the dark and unable to hear a word you're saying....

It's true that our livelihood depends upon the actors, but the street runs both ways, folks. They depend upon us too and the smart ones know this and treat us accordingly.

Charlie(O.G.)


----------

